
Free links to your site - ajbatac
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/free-direct-text-links/
======
andreyf
Let me get this right - this is a re-write of something on Google's blog,
about a "Web2.0" equivalent to logging 404's, called "free links to your
site"... why is this the top story on hacker news?

 _sigh_

I want a "from now on, invert the votes of anyone who upvoted this crap"
button.

~~~
alex_c
"re-write of something on Google's blog"

Matt Cutts works for Google - I think for many SEO types, Matt Cutts IS
Google.

I agree that the title is complete linkbait, but the tool itself is useful to
know about.

~~~
swdesignguy
Google should seriously invest a little bit of money and pay to have the site
design for Matt Cutts look better. Add a custom design (not a template) and
maybe say somewhere that he works for Google. I've sent some customers to that
site, and they don't take it seriously.

------
wayne
The first comment on the article brings up a good point too. Rather than
spamming everyone who links to you, you can also just change the bad URL into
a 301 redirect, redirecting to where you want that URL to go, and Google will
pick that up.

~~~
lawrence
yeah wayne, that's how we're going to do it.

------
rokhayakebe
Instead of sending 40 emails to those 40 webmasters, why don't you simply
create the page and add good content to it?

~~~
axod
Or at least get your server to return "moved permanently" and redirect to your
home page.

------
louislouis
just make a custom 404 page on your site with .htaccess

------
peregrine
I <3 Google

